
Lil Brother: Open Source Client-Side Event Tracking - dedalus
https://github.com/shutterstock/lil-brother
======
huskyr
Weird how a library that had its last commits over 4 years ago suddenly rises
to the front page...

~~~
dedalus
Length of time is not the issue here but utility of something written earlier
for web analytics today. There's not much that these guys are leaving off the
collection plate.

------
code_research
why is this useful?

~~~
j_s
Many HN readers have no problem with 1st-party analytics (web developers
collecting usage information on their own websites). Privacy problems become
more of an issue for 3rd-party analytics providers, who can track browsers
across all the sites using the same analytics provider.

Piwik is probably the most widely-known option in this space. It is a more
complete solution (including the reporting side) written in PHP; it also
requires MySQL. [http://piwik.org](http://piwik.org)

LilBrother may be a nice option for developers to include in their existing
node.js backend.

